# 2011 BMW 5 Series



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

http://www.bmwblog.com/2009/09/01/spied-2011-bmw-5-series-showing-more-skin/


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

http://autoworld.wordpress.com/2009/03/11/new-2011-bmw-5-series-rendered-images/#more-5956


----------



## Wilassasin (Feb 1, 2008)

oh boy smaller version of the new 7, as if the new 7 didnt already look enough like the existing 5


----------



## font9a (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought the bangle butt was going to get reconciled. Still there, still horrible.


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

First impression is that it looks ugly, stare at it for 1 minute, Now I think its so sexyyyyy


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

Is it just me, or does it appear that every new model year comes with additional character lines on the hood? Is there going to be a limit??


----------



## Blkonblk545 (Oct 29, 2009)

What's good bimmerfest! I just upgraded my 545i alil something with a AFE cold air intake, a tri flo exhaust and a sprint booster.and man what a big difference. The upgrades are a must if you really want to enjoy your ride.


----------



## jgraves (Jan 22, 2008)

The new 5 Series really looks good. I've been driving 3 Series since the 1980's because the 5 & 7 never made a car I could see myself driving for the next 5-10 years. I'm currently driving my 3rd E46 330i and my 6th E30 a 1991 318i, but the new 5 series is under serious consideration, because I'm not impressed with any of the E90 3 Series at all.


----------



## DaShoker (Nov 2, 2008)

With every new generation it becomes ugly big. I bet next 5 series will be an SUV size. Where are we going, is this really what majority of buyers want from sport sedan? :facepalm:


----------

